# Nantucket PD



## SJR87 (Dec 23, 2004)

For anyone who has worked out there for the summer, what was the experience like? How were the living quarters they provide for the $85 a week? Is there plenty to do when you are not working? Do you work a 40 hour work week? I have never been to the island but this looks like it could be a very good learning experience. Any info would be great, thanks


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

SJR87 said:


> For anyone who has worked out there for the summer, what was the experience like? How were the living quarters they provide for the $85 a week? Is there plenty to do when you are not working? Do you work a 40 hour work week? I have never been to the island but this looks like it could be a very good learning experience. Any info would be great, thanks


A buddy of mine worked out there a few years ago and liked it alot. However, from what I understand, you are housed in an old Coast Guard barracks that has a pretty good mold infestation going on. My friend was sick all the time because of it. All in all, he liked it though but only did it 1 year.


----------



## OFFKPD (Nov 29, 2005)

SJR87,
My first experience in law enforcement was in nantucket in the summer of 2004. It was a great experience and also a good resume builder. There are obvious snags and some poor aspects but for the most part, nothing that you wont experience anywhere else. Starting out is tough because you have to be aware that you are considered a summer officer and both the general public as well as your fellow full time officers look down upon you to some degree. That having been said, I really do recommend the experience for anyone who is serious about getting some experience. I worked as an ATV officer and there was a lot of opportunity to display your work ethic and ability to deal positively with the public. Conduct yourself with integrity and professionalism and above all understand that it is a learning experience that requires some degree of humility. Those of whom that took the job too seriously in regard to their authority (or lack thereof) were the ones disliked by the public and their fellow officers. Any questions please feel free to ask. I would be more than happy to share my experience with you.


----------



## OFFKPD (Nov 29, 2005)

Additionally, to answer your first questions SJR87, yes, you live on the southeast part of the island in the old coast guard barracks (the Loran Station). It is similar to college living with two summer officers per room. There is a common area and a full kitchen. The arrangements arent bad especially considering the cheap rent. The "rent" is $85 a week that is deducted automatically from your weekly earnings and is certainly worth it as opposede to other living arrangements considering the high cost of living on the island. You will also get to know your fellow officers far better this way. You have the option to work either as a foot patrol officer, bike patrol officer or ATV officer and you may get either the 10am-6pm or the 7pm-3am. You have a 40 hour work week with a 5 day on and 2 day off and each officer with have a different combo. I worked day shift wed-sun and had the opportunity to switch off with another officer to get 2 nights later on in the summer. The downtime is good but the detail pay is hard to say no too and is also a great way to get some more experience as well as some spending cash. Besides, going out on the town in Nantucket can become very costly and being under 21 limits the things you can do, obviously. The restarurants and the environment as a whole is great. Also, you have the ability to go on ride alongs with the full time guys on your down time (unpaid but invaluable).


----------



## BlackOps (Dec 29, 2004)

I worked as a summer cop in Nantucket 95, 96, and 97. I was assigned to the Broad Street and Main Street foot patrol 7p to 3a with Tuesdays and Wednesdays off.


The experience was great and I find myself thinking back to the "good old Nantucket days" often. Even in my current FT police job I can think back on a lot a valuable experience I learned out there on the island. You will see a variety of crimes but most importantly the job there will force you to interact with people from all walks of life.

Although the loran station down on low beach road is moldy and a bit dirty, you will not spend much time there. You will be very busy with work and details............ not to mention the extra-ciricular activities after work hours.

If the job is offered to you, take it. It will be an experience you will never forget. Good luck! -NPD311


----------



## 725 (May 1, 2002)

NPD311 knows his stuff, I'd agree 100% with him . . . Nantucket is a great experience and a sweet place to spend a summer. - NPD321


----------



## OFFKPD (Nov 29, 2005)

SJR87, As you can see, the consensus amoungst those of us who have had the opportunity to work on Nantucket has been great. I know that there website has posted the application and it is due in some time within the first week of March I believe. My recommendation would be to print it out and get it done ASAP. Some of the paper work requires some time such as requesting transcripts and such so it would be in your best interest to get on it asap. Let me know how it works out and feel free to ask questions. I would be happy to answer any questions and Im sure the others on this site would also post there experience and advice. Good luck.


----------



## SJR87 (Dec 23, 2004)

Thanks for all the info. I think I may hold off till next summer. I want to catch up on some credits at school so I can finish up my 2 year degree on time and head right off to a 4 year school after next year. So if I do this I will not be able to attend class's this summer. Its very tempting though because everyone I have talked to so far has had very positive things to say. If not this summer I will be appling for this position next year as I will have my AS degree done. Again thanks for the info


----------



## msw (Jul 19, 2004)

BlackOps said:


> I worked as a summer cop in Nantucket 95, 96, and 97............The experience was great and I find myself thinking back to the "good old Nantucket days" often. ..................


I worked as "Summer Special" in Dennis in 1976. Without a doubt, it was the best, most fun, exciting summer of my life. (Of course, not all of it was because of the job; some of it was the off-duty fun too!) Since then, I have done a whole lot more "policing", and worked a wide variety of law enforcement assignments with the large agency I have been with for the past 28+ years...... but those few months as a Summer Special on the Cape will always be a source of some of my fondest memories of my life. I think that a Summer Special spot on the Cape would be a great experience for any young man or woman interested in a L.E. career. Go for it!


----------



## FRPDConstable (Feb 20, 2003)

I worked out there in 2002 and 2003 when i was in college. It was a great experience and a lot of good people out there. Like any place there is politics and all that but do your job and learn and you will have no problem. If anyone needs any info PM me. They are already taking applications for this comming summer.


----------



## CC3 (Apr 7, 2004)

I worked out there for four summers, and it was the best overall experience, both career-wise and personally. I met some great people, who are some of my closest friends today. One of them is actually works on the same PD as me now and is my roommate. It is a great way to make connections too. Some guys I worked with went on to jobs in the Secret Service, DEA, air marshalls, customs, state police, local police and all different law enforcement related fields. I would recommend this job to anyone looking for a great time, good pay and some invaluable experiences. It's like "The Real World" without the cameras (well, I guess I can't say there aren't cameras :-$, right FRPDConstable?? Just watch out for aliens. Ha ha! Call me.)


----------



## graveyardsleeper (Jan 10, 2006)

Hey Constable where are you working now?


----------

